

Why this web guru wants you to learn PHP, a.k.a. “Internet English” - joxie
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/21/treehouse-php/

======
smosher
If PHP is English I am cutting out my tongue.

------
randomchars
I think it's actually pig latin not english.

